# Best Bars & Pubs ?



## fredNeedle (Jul 30, 2008)

Just moved over today from london and im looking for a few good bars/pubs to frequent. Nothing to flash, just good beer and good company.

All recommendations will be taken up as time is on my side.


----------



## v8chris (Jul 26, 2008)

fredNeedle said:


> Just moved over today from london and im looking for a few good bars/pubs to frequent. Nothing to flash, just good beer and good company.
> 
> All recommendations will be taken up as time is on my side.


Hi... which part of dubai do you stay?

there are lots of places out there.....


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I really enjoyed Barastis , but that was months ago...

May I ask for some sushi bars that do buffets as well? It is a sushi BAR after all.


----------



## fredNeedle (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi V8chris

im staying at a hotel near the airport until I get my Visa. Then I am looking to move to the marina area.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are near the airport try the following

Dubliners at Airport Meridian
Irish Village (Avaiation Club - any taxi driver will know it)
The Cellar at Aviation Club


Pick up a copy of Time Out for venue listings.

-


----------



## v8chris (Jul 26, 2008)

fredNeedle said:


> Hi V8chris
> 
> im staying at a hotel near the airport until I get my Visa. Then I am looking to move to the marina area.


you can try *Irish Village *(at the Aviation Club).... pure beer drinking fiasco!!! Or the pub at Dhowe Palace Hotel - Bur Dubai (G/F - i forgot the name of the place), there you can watch football and stuff .

If you are into dancing, a more vibrant/young crowd will be at Zinc in Crowne Plaza (Sheikh Zayed Road)..

Chi at the lodge (Al Nasr Square) is also ok...

The Apartment in jumeirah Beach Hotel, Trilogy at Madinat Jumeirah & Buddha Bar in Grosvenor House are also cool places (depending on your trip).....

I you want to be a sinner and spend a little money, Go to Imperial Suites (Bur Dubai)... 

so many places in mind....


----------

